# Wie stark kann man einen ANKA ausmotorisieren?



## Riesenangler (23. Mai 2018)

Moin Leute.
  Ich spare derzeit heftigst auf einen neuen Motor für meinen ANKA. Ich will im Winter dann soweit sein, um dann  in der nächsten Saison angreifen zu können.
 Zum Boot: Ich habe einen ANKA aus der letzten Bauserie aus DDR-Zeiten, also an sich ein unverwüstliches Böötchen. Nun zu Frage, Mein Hirn sagt 6PS reichen völlig, mein Herz sagt 8PS sind leider geiler. Ich habe aber leichte Bedenken, das ein achter vielleicht doch etwas zu fett für den ANKA ist. Denn ich wiege ja schon 155 Kilo( ja ich bin am abnehmen) und wenn ich dann nochmal 40 KG hinten dran habe, habe ich da so meine Bedenken, ob ich mich nicht glatt selbst versenke, wenn ich den gang einlege und andrehe. Andererseits, haben zwei von uns im Verein auch eine achter hinten dran und bei dehnen läuft es super. Nur wiegen die beiden Typen nicht mal halb so viel wie ich und ich will Sie auch nicht fragen, ob ich mal selber zu Testzwecken mit Ihren ANKAs eine kleine Runde über den See drehen kann, nur mal um zu schauen.
 Bei einem sechser, den fahren bei uns viele, bin ich aber auch nicht wirklich viel schneller als zur Zeit mit meinem Vierer. 
 Ach so, Ich rede von Viertaktern für die Zukunft.
 Nun wollte ich mal eure Meinungen zur Sache hören. Danke euch für die Antworten und immer fette Beute.


----------



## zokker (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wie stark kann man einen ANKA ausmotorisieren?*

Die die hier eine Anka fahren wiegen keine 155kg. Viele sitzen aber in der Mitte und haben eine Pinnenverlängerung. Selbst mit 6PS kannst du doch kaum noch über den Buk gucken.


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wie stark kann man einen ANKA ausmotorisieren?*

Ja, das ist es ja. Ich sitze fast immer in der Mitte, von daher habe ich ja ein ordentliches Gegengewicht im Boot zum Motor. Ich habe eben nur bedenken, wenn das Boot fahrt aufnimmt. Also die ersten zwei-drei Sekunden. Ich kenne mich und mein Talent, aus einen kleinen Übel, eine Katastrophe zu machen.


----------



## zander67 (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wie stark kann man einen ANKA ausmotorisieren?*

Habe auch den 4PS am ANKA, mir reicht die Geschwindigkeit
 und was mir wichtig ist, ich kann den Motor vom Gewicht(27kg) her gut an und abbauen, mein Kumpel hat 6PS auch ok, mit mehr als 6PS kenne ich keinen bei uns.

 8PS wiegt 37kg, wäre mir zu schwer, man wird älter.

 VG


----------



## gründler (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wie stark kann man einen ANKA ausmotorisieren?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5M52AYBfx9M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXayMEwK1HE
#h


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wie stark kann man einen ANKA ausmotorisieren?*

Die Filme habe ich auch gerade gesehen. Abartig. Aber es zeigt, was so geht.
 Auf jedenfall, DANKE für eure erhellenden Antworten.


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wie stark kann man einen ANKA ausmotorisieren?*

Das Gewicht des Motors stört mich eher weniger. Ich bin Metzger, da wuchte ich jeden tag ganz andere Nummern. Und der Motor bleibt ja am Boot hängen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wie stark kann man einen ANKA ausmotorisieren?*

Krasse Videos. Hätte ich nicht gedacht und nicht vermutet, dass die so schön rauskommt. Kann mir allerdings vorstellen, dass die dann in der Kurve liegt wie nen Stück Butter auf ner schiefen, heißen Pfanne ...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wie stark kann man einen ANKA ausmotorisieren?*

Mahlzeit.
Mir persönlich sind zwei Personen bekannt die 9,9 PS an ihrer Anka dran haben. Einer davon hat nicht ganz 155kg aber ist nicht weit drunter.
Und es geht wunderbar.
Natürlich solltest du dich herantasten. Probieren was sicher geht und was dir selbst komisch vorkommt.

Ich denke mit dem.8 PS Modell bist du ganz gut dabei. Langsam fahren kann der auch, aber Versuch mal.mit dem kleineren Motor schneller zu fahren ;-)


----------



## Tommes63 (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wie stark kann man einen ANKA ausmotorisieren?*

Ich hab 15 (4Takt) PS am Big Anka mit Pinnenverlängerung und in der Mitte sitzen (ist aber auch nur ein Anka, doppelwandig, hochbordiger, schwerer) ist für 15 zugelassen.
 Nochmal würd ich das nicht machen, vollgas mit mir allein ist nicht machbar, zu zweit hat der AB aber auch schon wieder gut zu tun. Wann fahr ich aber mal zu zweit? Sehr selten.
 Einziger Vorteil, zum Strecke machen fahr ich höchstens Halbgas - sehr sparsam, der 25l Tank reicht ewig.


  Bei uns im Verein hat einer ein Anka mit 6 (Zweitakt) PS, damit sind wir zu zweit (je 80kg ca.) auch schnell ins Gleiten gekommen.


  Wie viele km fährst du zu deinen Spots und wie viele im Jahr? Beim gebrauchten dürfte der Preisunterschied nicht groß sein, beim Neuen würd ich mir den Mehrpreis gut überlegen. Allerdings bei 1 Zylinder oder 2 Zylinder würd ich doch eher 2 nehmen, das wird nicht sone Rappelkiste. Mir war auch wichtig Vorwärts/Rückwärts mit der Pinne(Verlängerung) zu schalten.


----------



## zander67 (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wie stark kann man einen ANKA ausmotorisieren?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Und der Motor bleibt ja am Boot hängen.



Hoffentlich, ich geh jedenfalls kein Risiko mehr ein.

 VG


----------



## 50er-Jäger (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wie stark kann man einen ANKA ausmotorisieren?*

Wenn genug Material zum Nachlaminieren hast gehen da bis zu 25PS als alten Zweitakter, mehr sage ich mal nicht...


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wie stark kann man einen ANKA ausmotorisieren?*

Also ich fahre nicht wirklich weit. Bei uns auf dem See, mal ein Abstecher in die Havel oder dem Breitlingsee. Also alles innerhal eines 20 Kilometer umkreises. Aber ich habe es satt, fast immer der letzte im Rennen um die Spotts zu sein. Ein Hegeangeln gleicht ja einen LeMans start.


----------



## Tommes63 (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wie stark kann man einen ANKA ausmotorisieren?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Aber ich habe es satt, fast immer der letzte im Rennen um die Spotts zu sein. Ein Hegeangeln gleicht ja einen LeMans start.


  Dann nimm 15 :q

Tja bei 20km Umkreis find ich dann 8PS eher angebracht (wenn das lt. Papiere zulässig ist), der wird bei vernünftiger Wartung und Pflege wohl ewig halten. Meine Spots sind max. 5km vom Steg entfernt, selten daß ich mal weiter fahre.


----------



## carphunter08 (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wie stark kann man einen ANKA ausmotorisieren?*

Hi Micha,


ich hatte an meinem Anka zu Anfang einen 6PS Mercury (zwei Takt). Durch Zufall hab ich von einem Bekannten erfahren, dass er seinen 8PS Suzuki (vier Takt) abgeben will. Da musste ich nicht lange überlegen. Klar bisserl schwerer ist der Achter schon. Mit zwei Mann (je 85kg) und etwas Geraffel zum Spinnfischen kommt der Kahn noch in Gleitfahrt. Wenn du eh in der Mitte sitzt, sollte das bei dir auch funktionieren. Den hinteren Luftkasten nutz lieber nicht als Sitzgelegenheit. ;-)
Viele Grüße


----------

